# more pictures



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

heres some more pictures.
29gal planted red hygrophylia,amazon swords,banana plant,breeder pair of marble angelfish,hillstream loach.
5gal.nano reef pulsing xenea,green starburst,8lbs. liverock.
2.5gal. nano tree coral,3lbs. liverock,peppermint shrimp,3 blueleg hermits,yellowtail blue damsel. :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice tanks, i really like how your 29gallon is set up. also i resized your pics for you.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmmmm, You are going to have to start giving lessons on nano reefs.


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

Anything you need to know,the 2.5 our lfs said it could not be done. its been going for two years now!he also told me the same when I started my 29.the kind of lfs that is more interested in making money than helping people with the hobby,if you aren't there to spend oodles of money they don't whant anything to do with you!
Needless to say they do not get my business at all any more!!


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

update; my wife says three years not two. I have so many I can't keep track.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just as long as you keep better track of the years you have been married. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

neon7 said:


> Anything you need to know,the 2.5 our lfs said it could not be done. its been going for two years now!he also told me the same when I started my 29.the kind of lfs that is more interested in making money than helping people with the hobby,if you aren't there to spend oodles of money they don't whant anything to do with you!
> Needless to say they do not get my business at all any more!!


it seems to me that thats how most fish stores are these days.


----------

